# Select * from mydaten where ...



## Manuela (27. Jan 2010)

Hallo,
heute stehe ich im Wald und sehe keine Bäume mehr.

ich habe eine Tabelle die so aussieht:

```
ID |  TimeIst  |   TimeGes    |    WERTIGKEIT 
----------------------------------------------
1  |    60       |    180         |      1.349
---------------------------------------------
2  |    130       |    180         |      1.003
---------------------------------------------
3  |     0        |   180          |      0.701
---------------------------------------------
4  |    170       |    180         |      1.349
--------------------------------------------
5  |    120       |    180         |      1.249
---------------------------------------------
6  |    30       |    180         |      1.023
---------------------------------------------
7  |     0        |   180          |      4.701
---------------------------------------------
8  |    60       |    180         |      1.349
--------------------------------------------
```

jetzt muß ich eine SQL abfrage machen, mit der ich heute überfordert bin!
ich weis schon irgendie aber ich bekomme die Abfrage nicht hin.

pCode : 
SELECT * FROM mydaten where  "WERTIGKEIT" am Größten ist. 
 aber es muß bei der "TimeIst" am kleinsten sein. 

ich denke das muß irgendwie mit group by und Having gemacht werden.

aber wie ???
Danke für eure Bemühungen

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Final_Striker (27. Jan 2010)

versuche es mal mit:

select * from tabelle order by wertigkeit DESC, timeIst ASC


----------



## Firestorm87 (28. Jan 2010)

"where "WERTIGKEIT" am Größten ist. aber es muß bei der "TimeIst" am kleinsten sein"

Wie bitte? Suchst du das kleinste TimeIst und fals mehrere vorhanden dann den mit der größten Wertigkeit?


----------



## Manuela (28. Jan 2010)

Hallo,
also wenn ich die obene Tabelle nehme.

Dann wäre die Reihenfolge 

ID 7  timeIst 0  Wertigkeit 4.701
ID 1  timeIst 60 Werkigkeit 1.349
ID 8  timeIst 60 Wertigkeit 1.349
ID 4  timeISt 170 Wertigkeit 1.349
ID 5  timeIst 120 Wertigkeit 1.249
...

in dieser Reihenfolge müßte die ausgabe sein

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Firestorm87 (28. Jan 2010)

Dann sollte das dein Weg sein 


Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> versuche es mal mit:
> 
> select * from tabelle order by wertigkeit DESC, timeIst ASC


----------

